# New GM Top 100 - how many have you played?



## MarkT (Apr 3, 2021)

https://www.golfmonthly.com/courses/top-100-courses/top-100-golf-courses-60876


----------



## AliMc (Apr 3, 2021)

Only 11 for me


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 3, 2021)

23 which I’m pretty pleased with. Would love to get some of the Irish courses ticked off and finish the open venues.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2021)

Every time I have to give the same answer - Not enough...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2021)

Played 67

Got booked in to play this year another 10

It’s the west coast of Ireland that I am missing most.


----------



## Sats (Apr 3, 2021)

16 but I'm not on any mission to play all 100 though.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 3, 2021)

On 82, 38 of top 50 and then 44. Still not done County Down, Sunningdale New or Sandwich. If I could spend a week in Ireland (which is unlikely) I could nudge the scoreboard on nicely


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 3, 2021)

55


----------



## Neilds (Apr 3, 2021)

None, but have played a few of the next 100 if that counts?🤣


----------



## Ethan (Apr 3, 2021)

18. Have had chances to play a few more, but not chasing any of them. 

The Top 100 is always a controversial exercise. RCD is truly a magnificent course, so no arguments there, but further down gets more questionable. 

Remedy Oak is in 100th place.  A lovely setting and some nice holes but utterly ruined for me by a few holes that were squeezed in to spaces ill suited to them. The 8th is a dreadful hole that practically ruins the course all on its own, and the 18th is a poor finishing hole where they seem to have run out of space and bodged a hole in. The 2nd would be a better par-5 if the pond had a bit of space before the green. As it stands the average player will always have to lay up. 

And The Brabazon. Oh dear. Ryder Cup history does not a good course make. Never has been a good course, never will. Lots of utterly forgettable holes, then a few that are memorable but not for good reasons. 

I'll take Bearwood Lakes over either of those any day.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 3, 2021)

I need to get away on more golf trips... I’ve played 3 of the top 100 and am a member of one of them!


----------



## MarkT (Apr 3, 2021)

Neilds said:



			None, but have played a few of the next 100 if that counts?🤣
		
Click to expand...

personally always enjoy the next 100 more as they tend to fit more people’s pockets and there are always a few that you’ve never considered and they tend to be brilliant


----------



## IanG (Apr 3, 2021)

18 for me. 17 in Scotland and 1 in Wales - clearly need to travel more


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2021)

45.

I think I am going backwards.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 3, 2021)

67 of this list. Will be adding loads more this year!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2021)

44 for me - not sure if I’m adding anymore this yet


----------



## JamesR (Apr 3, 2021)

Just the 17 for me...need to add some links gems I think


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 3, 2021)

Poor showing, only 7


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 3, 2021)

2. Formby and Porthcawl. Haven't even played the closest which is The Brabazon. Always put off by talk of 5hour rounds.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 3, 2021)

Ethan said:



			18. Have had chances to play a few more, but not chasing any of them.
And The Brabazon. Oh dear. Ryder Cup history does not a good course make. Never has been a good course, never will. Lots of utterly forgettable holes, then a few that are memorable but not for good reasons.
.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't just me then?  Phew.  Played the Brabazon just as I got (back) into the game, and I was distinctly underwhelmed - ten and eighteen are great but most of the rest did absolutely nothing for me!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2021)

88 with another 5 planned for this year. Possibly another 3 or 4 more if I make it up to Scotland this year as well.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 3, 2021)

28 with two being added this year hopefully - but I thought that last year!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 3, 2021)

21 for me with a couple more planned this year.


----------



## Beedee (Apr 3, 2021)

Only 1.  And given the price of most in the list and the number of Links courses, I can't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 3, 2021)

Not many after 40 years of playing but don't really care as I'm a member of one.

As an observation, it's interesting looking at the 'latest'review of Silloth.  Assessor feedback says "A truly wonderful course. If it wasn’t for its location (which is part of its charm) it would be much higher up the rankings and receive far more press. A visit to Silloth is life-affirming stuff."

Looks like spending a little extra time in your car for a jolly marks you down......🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

4. What's happened to Close House?


----------



## Kennysarmy (Apr 3, 2021)

Ignore me ʘ‿ʘ


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2021)

15 for me with Woodhall Spa lined up just before the Auld Pharts in May 😎


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Not many after 40 years of playing but don't really care as I'm a member of one.

As an observation, it's interesting looking at the 'latest'review of Silloth.  Assessor feedback says "A truly wonderful course. If it wasn’t for its location (which is part of its charm) it would be much higher up the rankings and receive far more press. A visit to Silloth is life-affirming stuff."

Looks like spending a little extra time in your car for a jolly marks you down......🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I find that comment strange because when courses are ranked location is not a factor. I'll highlight it back to the senior panellists.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			4. What's happened to Close House?
		
Click to expand...

It's dropped out of the top 100.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			12 for me.

91 Painswick
89 Fulford
83 Cleeve Hill
78 The Belfry (Brabazon)
74 Woburn (Duchess)
71 Saunton (West)
65 Woburn (Marquess)
54 Goswick
44 Sherwood Forest (playing in June)
23 Notts (Hollinwell) (playing in June)
22 Saunton (East)
21 Burnham and Berrow
		
Click to expand...

which list are you looking at ?

i've played 20, but 19 of those are in Scotland


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I find that comment strange because when courses are ranked location is not a factor. I'll highlight it back to the senior panellists.
		
Click to expand...



If anything it should gain us places, keeps the numbers of our American friends down to the odd handful in pre covid days


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			It's dropped out of the top 100.
		
Click to expand...

I gauged that. I can't remember quite where it was previously, I thought somewhere in the 80's but to drop out it must have dropped a lot of places. It hasn't been neglected or declined so I'm surprised that has happened.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2021)

19 for me


----------



## GG26 (Apr 3, 2021)

Just 5 for me


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I gauged that. I can't remember quite where it was previously, I thought somewhere in the 80's but to drop out it must have dropped a lot of places. It hasn't been neglected or declined so I'm surprised that has happened.
		
Click to expand...

No it was right down in the low 90's from memory.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			No it was right down in the low 90's from memory.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, fair enough. 

It's one I look for as it is our token representative for the NE.


----------



## D-S (Apr 3, 2021)

I’ve played 38 but quite a few of those would not be in my top 100. Immediately Thorndon Park in Essex and both Enville courses spring to mind.


----------



## Beedee (Apr 3, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			12 for me.

91 Painswick
89 Fulford
83 Cleeve Hill
78 The Belfry (Brabazon)
74 Woburn (Duchess)
71 Saunton (West)
65 Woburn (Marquess)
54 Goswick
44 Sherwood Forest (playing in June)
23 Notts (Hollinwell) (playing in June)
22 Saunton (East)
21 Burnham and Berrow
		
Click to expand...

I think you might be looking at the Golf World Top 100 in England, rather than the Golf Monthly UK and Ireland.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Apr 3, 2021)

27 for me, and some fabulous memories. 

I'm another who thought the Brabazon to be the one I am least likely to visit again.


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2021)

saving_par said:





If anything it should gain us places, keeps the numbers of our American friends down to the odd handful in pre covid days 

Click to expand...

 Should be penalised for having such dreadful weather.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2021)

IanG said:



			18 for me. 17 in Scotland and 1 in Wales - clearly need to travel more 

Click to expand...

You need a trip south. Bring your passport 😉


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 3, 2021)

MarkT said:



			On 82, 38 of top 50 and then 44. Still not done County Down, Sunningdale New or Sandwich. If I could spend a week in Ireland (which is unlikely) I could nudge the scoreboard on nicely
		
Click to expand...

Try and play 36 on RCD and RSG. You get so much more second time round. Both in my top 5


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I gauged that. I can't remember quite where it was previously, I thought somewhere in the 80's but to drop out it must have dropped a lot of places. It hasn't been neglected or declined so I'm surprised that has happened.
		
Click to expand...

It's not always a case of they have declined, but others have improved or gone past it. I liked it personally.

66 of the new top 100, for me.


----------



## IanM (Apr 3, 2021)

I need to get my hands on the list. Last time I checked I was in the 70s... need to get back on that particular pilgrimage after covid


----------



## Junior (Apr 3, 2021)

29 of the current Top 100 and 15 of the next best.  Hopefully tick off a few more this year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2021)

IanM said:



			I need to get my hands on the list. Last time I checked I was in the 70s... need to get back on that particular pilgrimage after covid
		
Click to expand...

https://www.golfmonthly.com/courses/top-100-courses/top-100-golf-courses-60876

It’s was in the op 😉


----------



## IanM (Apr 3, 2021)

Crikey.   It wasn't IN the OP.  It WAS the OP


Not sure how I didn't see the link.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 3, 2021)

richart said:



			Should be penalised for having such dreadful weather.

Click to expand...

Wonderful weather up here, its character building


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2021)

32 of that list, with 1 due to be added this year.

Looking at the ones I haven't done, there are a few in Ireland that I'd like to add to the list but there are a number I'm unlikely to play because I'd wouldn't choose to pay the green fee.  My regular 4BBB partner has a trip lined up to Dumbarnie Links; it may be an extremely nice course, but it is not worth £258 to me, nor £328 for Kingsbarns.  And I couldn't pay a green fee for a Trump course.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			32 of that list, with 1 due to be added this year.

Looking at the ones I haven't done, there are a few in Ireland that I'd like to add to the list but there are a number I'm unlikely to play because I'd wouldn't choose to pay the green fee.  My regular 4BBB partner has a trip lined up to Dumbarnie Links; it may be an extremely nice course, but it is not worth £258 to me, nor £328 for Kingsbarns.  And I couldn't pay a green fee for a Trump course.
		
Click to expand...

Cost can be a big thing when it comes to playing away courses.
I think there's 19 courses in this top 100 accessible for under 100 quid and they're likely to be twilight rates.
Factor in the cost of getting and probably staying there and add the cost of your membership and the numbers become quite large.
I'll cite this as one reason I haven't played many.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 3, 2021)

27 including 8 of the top 10.
I need to visit Ireland, clearly.
14 of the next 100 too.


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Wonderful weather up here, its character building 

Click to expand...

Half my family are from Carlisle so I know you are telling porkies. 😃


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 3, 2021)

richart said:



			Half my family are from Carlisle so I know you are telling porkies. 😃
		
Click to expand...

Damn, caught me out 

Ok, the weather is not so wonderful just character building.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 3, 2021)

Three.
Pennard - was a junior member for a year in early 1970s - so cost was minimal. Great course.
Ganton - North of England University Championship - many moons ago - cost nowt. Practice round and 36 holes next day. Superb course.
Belfry Brabazon - 1990s - corporate invitation - cost nowt. Agree with Ethan - seriously overrated course. Forest of Arden is far better.
Agree with Imurg - cost generally seems intended to be prohibitive. Probably another 1,000 courses where an equally enjoyable golfing experience can be found.
I'm not a cheapskate, just never been a golf tourist or golf holiday-maker. Serious golf-addict though.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			4. What's happened to Close House?
		
Click to expand...

Played it in 1981 and we actually did put money in the honesty box. I don't like what they've done to it now. Lost all its charm somehow.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 3, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Played it in 1981 and we actually did put money in the honesty box. I don't like what they've done to it now. Lost all its charm somehow.
		
Click to expand...

Are you thinking of the right course? I thought Close House was a new development?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Are you thinking of the right course? I thought Close House was a new development?
		
Click to expand...

The main course hasn’t been open 10 years yet I believe


----------



## Crow (Apr 3, 2021)

24 for me, most of them by way of the excellent gentlemen of the forum who arrange some great meets, thanks guys.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 3, 2021)

Yep, same place - quite a different set-up in 1981. Was used as football pitches for Newcastle University through the winter, then pay-and-play golf course during the summer. And it was a location of a scene in the film Get Carter.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 3, 2021)

14 for me and I don't envisage any more in the near future.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 3, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yep, same place - quite a different set-up in 1981. Was used as football pitches for Newcastle University through the winter, then pay-and-play golf course during the summer. And it was a location of a scene in the film Get Carter.
		
Click to expand...

I got that wrong. Scene in Get Carter was Dryderdale Hall - looks similar though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yep, same place - quite a different set-up in 1981. Was used as football pitches for Newcastle University through the winter, then pay-and-play golf course during the summer. And it was a location of a scene in the film Get Carter.
		
Click to expand...

It was the university sports set up for a few sports. I played cricket there many years ago. The pavilion became the greenkeepers storage and is now, either finished or planned, as on course accommodation. This is part of The Filly course, not the main Colt.

I think you are being a little unfair, although it's all opinion so we are allowed to disagree. I think they have done a heck of a job and used the shape of the land well. The whole set up, from the moment you drive in, is first class, with the one exception of the car park 😆.


----------



## IanM (Apr 3, 2021)

On reflection, the presence of The Belfry in the list is really worrying


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 3, 2021)

It's a good course but I think Worplesdon is hugely overrated. Woking and West Hill miles better. The Grove and The Belfry are nowhere near Top 100, just have good contacts. Rye is underrated probably because most haven't played it.

These lists are heavily biased to links golf so never really hold any worth with me. I imagine the guys that do the rating use it as a chance to have a few work perks and good days golf then try to cause some talking points


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 3, 2021)

4LEX said:



			It's a good course but I think Worplesdon is hugely overrated. Woking and West Hill miles better. The Grove and The Belfry are nowhere near Top 100, just have good contacts. Rye is underrated probably because most haven't played it.

These lists are heavily biased to links golf so never really hold any worth with me. I imagine the guys that do the rating use it as a chance to have a few work perks and good days golf then try to cause some talking points 

Click to expand...

There is merit in having separate lists for links courses and non-links. I find it very hard to equate my fave links RCD against my no. 1 inland course anywhere, Valderrama. When answering the Q, what’s your fave course I have to lay out parameters before answering


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 3, 2021)

Leftie5.6 said:



			There is merit in having separate lists for links courses and non-links. I find it very hard to equate my fave links RCD against my no. 1 inland course anywhere, Valderrama. When answering the Q, what’s your fave course I have to lay out parameters before answering
		
Click to expand...

...Rye has a handful of brutal holes.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 3, 2021)

Leftie5.6 said:



			...Rye has a handful of brutal holes.
		
Click to expand...

It's the toughest course I've ever played! Lots of long par 4's, blind tee shots and tricky par 3's. One of those courses you can't ever really relax.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 3, 2021)

20 for me. 2 of which I've had the pleasure of being a member of. One or two missing from the list that were there that I have played.

Sadly, I won't be adding anymore to the list.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 3, 2021)

Leftie5.6 said:



			There is merit in having separate lists for links courses and non-links. I find it very hard to equate my fave links RCD against my no. 1 inland course anywhere, Valderrama. When answering the Q, what’s your fave course I have to lay out parameters before answering
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I prefer inland courses purely because it takes weather out of the equation and relies more on ability. And I live near the Surrey heathlands so they're my first love. But I can appreciate someone who says links golf is real golf and the weather is just as much a part of it, as the course is. Never played Valderrama but have heard many things about how tough it is.


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 4, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Absolutely. I prefer inland courses purely because it takes weather out of the equation and relies more on ability. And I live near the Surrey heathlands so they're my first love. But I can appreciate someone who says links golf is real golf and the weather is just as much a part of it, as the course is. Never played Valderrama but have heard many things about how tough it is.
		
Click to expand...

Valderrama is mind-blowing. I’ve played it many times as my h/c has come down but I’ve never broken 30 points on it. If you have a pro standard short game, it’s very playable! However, my now toughest track is Le Golf National - it’s relentlessly intimidating. The 18th is one of the toughest holes in golf. It’s more beast than beauty, but like V or RCD, great opportunities to test your game.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2021)

26 for me.....
Others I have played should be in there though


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 4, 2021)

I've played 18 of the top 100. Would be interesting to see a list of the next 100.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was the university sports set up for a few sports. I played cricket there many years ago. The pavilion became the greenkeepers storage and is now, either finished or planned, as on course accommodation. This is part of The Filly course, not the main Colt.

I think you are being a little unfair, although it's all opinion so we are allowed to disagree. I think they have done a heck of a job and used the shape of the land well. The whole set up, from the moment you drive in, is first class, with the one exception of the car park 😆.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm probably being very unfair not merely a little, just an old nostalgic fool who feels sad when a pay-and-play or municipal disappears.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 4, 2021)

fenwayrich said:



			I've played 18 of the top 100. Would be interesting to see a list of the next 100.
		
Click to expand...

It's on the website 👍


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 4, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yes, I'm probably being very unfair not merely a little, just an old nostalgic fool who feels sad when a pay-and-play or municipal disappears.
		
Click to expand...

Also played cricket there in early 90’s. As a club it loves the smell of money so much it gives off an aroma of arseholes.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 4, 2021)

Played 17 and caddied for family and friends on another 11.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 4, 2021)

IanM said:



			On reflection, the presence of The Belfry in the list is really worrying 

Click to expand...

I played The Belfry, on a beautiful sunny day  on New Years day 1999.
I used to visit it a few times when my daughter was in the England elite squad and they trained there.
Went onto the course with quite low expectations and came off liking it, much to my surprise.

In the early days the range and carpark were a mess, They even had a night club which lowered the tone, and the clubhouse was like a Brewers Fayre.
I think that put a lot of folk off.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I played The Belfry, on a beautiful sunny day  on New Years day 1999.
I used to visit it a few times when my daughter was in the England elite squad and they trained there.
Went onto the course with quite low expectations and came off liking it, much to my surprise.

In the early days the range and carpark were a mess, They even had a night club which lowered the tone, and the clubhouse was like a Brewers Fayre.
I think that put a lot of folk off.
		
Click to expand...

The Bel Air was the best thing about the place. Especially when the Chippendales were performing
😉😉😉😉


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2021)

IanM said:



			On reflection, the presence of The Belfry in the list is really worrying 

Click to expand...

When a course as good as Beau Desert doesn't make it. Miles better


----------



## IanM (Apr 4, 2021)

Brabazon is not a bad course... I've played it plenty of times. Most times it was in good condition. 

It just isn't top 100.  You can reel off loads better.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 4, 2021)

4, Ave played Sherwood and Lindrick and there’s not a lot in them so I wonder where Lindrick is rated. Another thought. The JCB course is supposed to be very good. Anyone any idea where that is re rating.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			4, Ave played Sherwood and Lindrick and there’s not a lot in them so I wonder where Lindrick is rated. Another thought. The JCB course is supposed to be very good. Anyone any idea where that is re rating.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a private course where visitors are not allowed so it won’t be included


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s a private course where visitors are not allowed so it won’t be included
		
Click to expand...

So it's not UK and Ireland top 100 then is it - it's best 100 you can pay to play


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			So it's not UK and Ireland top 100 then is it - it's best 100 you can pay to play
		
Click to expand...

Hence why it’s the GM top 100.
they have for sometime done the top 100 courses you can realistically play.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 4, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			So it's not UK and Ireland top 100 then is it - it's best 100 you can pay to play
		
Click to expand...

Yep, no point in the Bullseye philosophy.

Look what you coulda won......

As a reviewer I agree 100% with the stipulation that the top 100 should only be courses available to everyone. If you look at the US top 100 probably 75% can't be played by the average golfer.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 4, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Hence why it’s the GM top 100.
they have for sometime done the top 100 courses you can realistically play.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing with the way it's done - just don't think the title '*Top 100 Golf Courses UK and Ireland 2021/22' *is accurate - A more accurate description would be 'The top 100 you can play' (as used by some other magazines when they publish similar lists) - anyone looking at the article without pror knowledge that GM have for sometime done it this way would assume that this list is the best 100 course in the UK and Ireland because the caveat that private courses aren't included is not mentioned at all in the article.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 4, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I'm not arguing with the way it's done - just don't think the title '*Top 100 Golf Courses UK and Ireland 2021/22' *is accurate - A more accurate description would be 'The top 100 you can play' (as used by some other magazines when they publish similar lists) - anyone looking at the article without pror knowledge that GM have for sometime done it this way would assume that this list is the best 100 course in the UK and Ireland because the caveat that private courses aren't included is not mentioned at all in the article.
		
Click to expand...

When the change was made a couple of years ago only 6 courses were removed from the rankings so thing of it as the GB&I Top 94 courses


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 4, 2021)

drive4show said:



			When the change was made a couple of years ago only 6 courses were removed from the rankings so thing of it as the GB&I Top 94 courses  

Click to expand...

94 of the top 100 uk courses - not counting any new ones built (using JCBs) since then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			So it's not UK and Ireland top 100 then is it - it's best 100 you can pay to play
		
Click to expand...

It’s the Golf Monthly Top 100 in GB and Ire

That the criteria for their list


----------



## Val (Apr 4, 2021)

25 for me, disappointed tbh as it should be way higher. Have hardly hit a ball in 2 years, hoping to rectify that this season


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2021)

Looking a the green fees of places I used to visit regularly years ago and its a bit shocking. 

Love Hindhead,  used to play there often when I worked in Haslemere.   I was just out of Uni.   I don't think I could have afforded the (equivalent)over £100 green fee on my salary in those days.  Before I looked i would have assumed £65 or £75.  
Maybe I'm getting old!


----------



## AliMc (Apr 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Looking a the green fees of places I used to visit regularly years ago and its a bit shocking.

Love Hindhead,  used to play there often when I worked in Haslemere.   I was just out of Uni.   I don't think I could have afforded the (equivalent)over £100 green fee on my salary in those days.  Before I looked i would have assumed £65 or £75. 
Maybe I'm getting old!
		
Click to expand...

I find the same Ian, some of the prices now are just not on for me. I know it's always great to go on a lads trip (when we are allowed) and indeed I did play two of the top 100 a couple of years ago but tbh they didn't cost me as much as the advertised price and I didn't think they were as good as where I play anyway (we are in the next 100) so it kinds of puts me off bothering


----------



## AAC (Apr 5, 2021)

Only 20% for me, must try harder


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			Looking a the green fees of places I used to visit regularly years ago and its a bit shocking.

Love Hindhead,  used to play there often when I worked in Haslemere.   I was just out of Uni.   I don't think I could have afforded the (equivalent)over £100 green fee on my salary in those days.  Before I looked i would have assumed £65 or £75.
Maybe I'm getting old!
		
Click to expand...




AliMc said:



			I find the same Ian, some of the prices now are just not on for me. I know it's always great to go on a lads trip (when we are allowed) and indeed I did play two of the top 100 a couple of years ago but tbh they didn't cost me as much as the advertised price and I didn't think they were as good as where I play anyway (we are in the next 100) so it kinds of puts me off bothering
		
Click to expand...

I must be bored, as I've just tried going through the list and totting up the green fees.  I think I've got it right, and using an exchange rate of 1.2 for the courses quoted in Euros, and granted where a range of prices is used I have taken the higher one; the total for the top 99 (Swinley Forest do not quote a green fee) was approximately £20,012 (there was a bit of rounding up on the Euros).  The Top 10 I tallied at £3,200, the Top 20 at £5.738.

Frankly I've just lost any interest in chasing those courses unless it is as a member's guest, at a vastly reduced rate for Opens or as part of a party where the organiser has negotiated a more reasonable rate.  Outside of those three circumstances I'm not interested in dropping that sort of money on a round of golf unless I win the jackpot on the National Lottery.

Makes me all the more grateful for the likes of @drive4show (I'm sure there are others as well) who invite us oiks onto their courses at member's guest rates .  I owe you a curry mate.


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2021)

Got a few... "I need to play here" trips in planning and blow the expense.... but when you see the cost of a round somewhere you used to "nip on after work" it makes you think 🤔


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 5, 2021)

None.
They can't be that good if they haven't asked me to play there


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I must be bored, as I've just tried going through the list and totting up the green fees.  I think I've got it right, and using an exchange rate of 1.2 for the courses quoted in Euros, and granted where a range of prices is used I have taken the higher one; the total for the top 99 (Swinley Forest do not quote a green fee) was approximately £20,012 (there was a bit of rounding up on the Euros).  The Top 10 I tallied at £3,200, the Top 20 at £5.738.

Frankly I've just lost any interest in chasing those courses unless it is as a member's guest, at a vastly reduced rate for Opens or as part of a party where the organiser has negotiated a more reasonable rate.  Outside of those three circumstances I'm not interested in dropping that sort of money on a round of golf unless I win the jackpot on the National Lottery.

Makes me all the more grateful for the likes of @drive4show (I'm sure there are others as well) who invite us oiks onto their courses at member's guest rates .  I owe you a curry mate. 

Click to expand...

Welcome any time Rich!  That also applies to all the good guys on here but not the bellends


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Welcome any time Rich!  That also applies to all the good guys on here but not the bellends  

Click to expand...

I think there needs to be a list...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think there needs to be a list...
		
Click to expand...

You’re just trying to make work for Fragger... 🤣🤣


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think there needs to be a list...
		
Click to expand...

Ask BiM to compile it, he obviously has far too much time on his hands.


----------



## Zig (Apr 5, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played 67

Got booked in to play this year another 10

It’s the west coast of Ireland that I am missing most.
		
Click to expand...

They're the best ones too. You'll love 'em! What's the best you've played upto now?


----------



## Zig (Apr 5, 2021)

Haven't been able to find the magazine on sale anywhere yet.... but just found this thread/link.

Have managed 7 of top 10. Missing are no's 7, 9 and 10 (Birkdale, and the two Sunningdale courses). 
My weak spot is London/SE England - never played around there! If I could find an offer for the missing three for less than their huge 'standard rate' I'd be there like a shot too!
For me, many of the top 10 are interchangeable:
- RCD. Blows you away. Perfect mix of setting/course. Critics point out to a weak 17/18. If the nines were reversed and these were holes 8/9 RCD would be no1 forever.
- Muirfield and Carnoustie. Both perfect for the golf connoisseur. All about the golf, rather than views/scenery etc.
- St Andrews. Not 'wowed' by the course, but for standout holes, the experience, and simply 'bricking it' on 1/17/18, this takes some beating.
- Royal Portrush. Has a bit of everything, and the two new holes make a great course infinitely better! Kudos too for letting you everywhere in the clubhouse - not one that puts visitors in a separate little space.
- Dornoch. One of those places you want to never change. Beautiful, and a long sunny mid-summer experience bar none when we were there. (Including a stay at the Royal Golf hotel where you can crawl to the first tee - good when you're nursing a hangover!)
- Turnberry. The course with stretches as good as any, but the political association/'corporateness' doesn't give you the same feel as, say, Muirfield or Portrush.

Just my take on the top 10.


----------



## Zig (Apr 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah, fair enough.

It's one I look for as it is our token representative for the NE.
		
Click to expand...

Seaton Carew will be in it next time round.


----------



## Green Man (Apr 5, 2021)

Zig said:



			Seaton Carew will be in it next time round. 

Click to expand...

Goswick should be.


----------



## Zig (Apr 5, 2021)

Green Man said:



			Goswick should be.
		
Click to expand...

I like Goswick too. Play there once a year maybe. It's a fb course, and great fun. Managed a cheeky hole in one once too on the last punchbowl-type par 3. 

Whether it should be in the top 100... that's what opinions are all about. In England, definitely. Competition is tough for UK&Ire top 100 though.


----------



## DRW (Apr 5, 2021)

Played 51 of the new GM 100.

Think its a shame Mount Juliet keeps dropping, real quality course and setup and an amazing buffet breakfast. MJ and JCB are by far the best parklands I have played, course wise(LL up there as overall experience etc). MJ should be much higher up the list, far better than the likes of Prestwick and a couple of other links courses on the list I have played. These UK lists always seem to be anti parkland....

Hoping this year to play Gleneagles, which have been on my bucket list for years and The Machrie on the H4H voucher I have but who knows what covid has in store next.


----------



## DRW (Apr 5, 2021)

Anyone interested in being an assessor and play some of the courses for free:-

Top 100 Panel - Join The Team - Golf Monthly


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2021)

DRW said:



			Anyone interested in being an assessor and play some of the courses for free:-

Top 100 Panel - Join The Team - Golf Monthly

Click to expand...

There is a lot more to it than just free golf.


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 5, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I must be bored, as I've just tried going through the list and totting up the green fees.  I think I've got it right, and using an exchange rate of 1.2 for the courses quoted in Euros, and granted where a range of prices is used I have taken the higher one; the total for the top 99 (Swinley Forest do not quote a green fee) was approximately £20,012 (there was a bit of rounding up on the Euros).  The Top 10 I tallied at £3,200, the Top 20 at £5.738.

Frankly I've just lost any interest in chasing those courses unless it is as a member's guest, at a vastly reduced rate for Opens or as part of a party where the organiser has negotiated a more reasonable rate.  Outside of those three circumstances I'm not interested in dropping that sort of money on a round of golf unless I win the jackpot on the National Lottery.

Makes me all the more grateful for the likes of @drive4show (I'm sure there are others as well) who invite us oiks onto their courses at member's guest rates .  I owe you a curry mate. 

Click to expand...

Last time I played Wentworth West Course as a member’s guest it was at least £90. There aren’t any courses within 100 miles of me with a full green fee of £90. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 5, 2021)

drive4show said:



			When the change was made a couple of years ago only 6 courses were removed from the rankings so thing of it as the GB&I Top 94 courses  

Click to expand...

 the 2008 GM top 50 is still available online (no idea why the full 100 aren’t on), and I believe this was the last year the exclusive clubs were included- Loch Lomond was the only one kicked off as far as I can see.


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 5, 2021)

Zig said:



			Seaton Carew will be in it next time round. 

Click to expand...

I was with you pretty much all the way on your analysis of the great courses and then you fell at the final hurdle. Seaton Carew not IMO top 100. The last few holes are top notch but otherwise a lot of moderate holes


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 5, 2021)

Zig said:



			I like Goswick too. Play there once a year maybe. It's a fb course, and great fun. Managed a cheeky hole in one once too on the last punchbowl-type par 3. 

Whether it should be in the top 100... that's what opinions are all about. In England, definitely. Competition is tough for UK&Ire top 100 though.
		
Click to expand...

...I’m a member and every round at Goswick is a day well spent regardless of conditions or how rubbish I play, but agree it lies in the 2nd GB&I 100.


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2021)

Disappointed to see Ladybank hasn't managed to creep back in. Still one of my favourites to play.


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2021)

Just thinking, a few years ago Mike, Jezz and Rob Smith held a Q&A FB live session following release of the new rankings, any plans to do one this time?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 5, 2021)

12 - but mostly just through opportunity presenting itself - and only one of them in the last 20yrs - and I think I have only needed to pay for 2 or 3 of them as have never been able or indeed interested in paying what they ask - certainly not these days - and not into having golf made elitist through cost. Yes market forces etc I know...but nah. I find that a pity.


----------



## brendy (Apr 6, 2021)

An embarrassing 6 on that list though some of them many times.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think there needs to be a list...
		
Click to expand...

that list, would it be good guys list and bellends list 😁

That said, a pal was going to the Southport area this month for his birthday outing. It was planned last year but cancelled. Anyway it was 3 courses and two nights B and B. £750. Chuck in a tenner for beer and travel and I could not justify it. I think 2 of the courses are on the top 100.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

Zig said:



			I like Goswick too. Play there once a year maybe. It's a fb course, and great fun. Managed a cheeky hole in one once too on the last punchbowl-type par 3. 

Whether it should be in the top 100... that's what opinions are all about. In England, definitely. Competition is tough for UK&Ire top 100 though.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose this is what is good about what folk think re courses. I played Goswick a couple of years ago and the four of us thought it was boring. I went to Ireland a few years back and played enniscrone and Carne. I thought they were stunning. So many memorable holes. When I had played them I fell in love with the coastal courses. But the old course, Goswick and Skeggys course did nothing for me.


----------



## DRW (Apr 6, 2021)

drive4show said:



			There is a lot more to it than just free golf.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully my post never implied it was just free golf, the link I loaded up says otherwise. However considering the potential saving in (some) green fees, its worth considering if it lights your fire.

I posted the link as there are a number of people on the forum, who have posted they will not pay the fees.

Therefore one option is to become an assessor for GM, if GM says yes , hence why I posted the link, just in case they had not seen the link or knew it was an option.

Personally, I nowadays tend to look at other websites(& peoples advice) where you see peoples views/feedback, so you can see bad and good comments, rather than just a binary list decided on my a few people who tend to love sand based courses. In addition many of those public reviews would have paid to play the course which sometimes shines a different reflection on the experience, if you are paying £300 for a round.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2021)

Leftie5.6 said:



			the 2008 GM top 50 is still available online (no idea why the full 100 aren’t on), and I believe this was the last year the exclusive clubs were included- Loch Lomond was the only one kicked off as far as I can see.
		
Click to expand...

The exclusive clubs were removed from the list 4 years ago iirc. 6 were taken off, Wentworth, Bearwood Lakes, Loch Lomond and I can't remember the other 3.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2021)

DRW said:



			Hopefully my post never implied it was just free golf, the link I loaded up says otherwise. However considering the potential saving in (some) green fees, its worth considering if it lights your fire.

I posted the link as there are a number of people on the forum, who have posted they will not pay the fees.

Therefore one option is to become an assessor for GM, if GM says yes , hence why I posted the link, just in case they had not seen the link or knew it was an option.

Personally, I nowadays tend to look at other websites(& peoples advice) where you see peoples views/feedback, so you can see bad and good comments, rather than just a binary list decided on my a few people who tend to love sand based courses. In addition many of those public reviews would have paid to play the course which sometimes shines a different reflection on the experience, if you are paying £300 for a round.
		
Click to expand...

My comment was based on other factors such as travel and accommodation costs which can be considerable and also time. Prior to retirement I used to allocate 1 week of my annual holiday entitlement to travel somewhere to do course reviews which is a big commitment for those with a tight holiday allowance and family pressures etc. Yes I consider it a big privilege to be a reviewer but it's not necessarily the jolly people think it is.


----------



## DRW (Apr 6, 2021)

Below is the link for the 2013/14 list (quite a number of changes, a few surprises that are included in the list for me) :-

Top 100 UK and Ireland Golf Courses 2013/14 - Golf Monthly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2021)

drive4show said:



			The exclusive clubs were removed from the list 4 years ago iirc. 6 were taken off, Wentworth, Bearwood Lakes, Loch Lomond and I can't remember the other 3.
		
Click to expand...

Centurion , Wisley and Beaverbrook ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Centurion , Wisley and Beaverbrook ?
		
Click to expand...

Wentworth East and West, Loch Lomond, Wisley, Bearwood. Can't remember the last one, possibly Queenwood 🤔


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2021)

DRW said:



			Hopefully my post never implied it was just free golf, the link I loaded up says otherwise. However considering the potential saving in (some) green fees, its worth considering if it lights your fire.

I posted the link as there are a number of people on the forum, who have posted they will not pay the fees.

Therefore one option is to become an assessor for GM, if GM says yes , hence why I posted the link, just in case they had not seen the link or knew it was an option.

Personally, I nowadays tend to look at other websites(& peoples advice) where you see peoples views/feedback, so you can see bad and good comments, rather than just a binary list decided on my a few people who tend to love sand based courses. In addition many of those public reviews would have paid to play the course which sometimes shines a different reflection on the experience, if you are paying £300 for a round.
		
Click to expand...

I can see where you're coming from with regards to the additional comments, as I also used to use a website years ago when deciding which local courses to play when I was picking to play opens.

However, you dont know what the public reviewers use as a base line for what is 6 out of 10 or 9 out of 10. Overall, the comments helped me decide which ones to choose, but some were talked up as brilliant and I thought they were rubbish at best, and that was before I had played any top 100, never mind top 200 courses. These courses are probably top 1000.


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 6, 2021)

drive4show said:



			The exclusive clubs were removed from the list 4 years ago iirc. 6 were taken off, Wentworth, Bearwood Lakes, Loch Lomond and I can't remember the other 3.
		
Click to expand...

Aha, Wentworth and LL put me at 100 played that are or were in the T100 when played. I’m at 69 on the current list having lost 3 and gained one in the latest shake-up 😡


----------



## DRW (Apr 6, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can see where you're coming from with regards to the additional comments, as I also used to use a website years ago when deciding which local courses to play when I was picking to play opens.

However, you dont know what the public reviewers use as a base line for what is 6 out of 10 or 9 out of 10. Overall, the comments helped me decide which ones to choose, but some were talked up as brilliant and I thought they were rubbish at best, and that was before I had played any top 100, never mind top 200 courses. These courses are probably top 1000.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the ball scores on top100 or similar websites can be interesting.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2021)

DRW said:



			Some of the ball scores on top100 or similar websites can be interesting.

Click to expand...

I know. 

There is a world top 100 list, and I guessed that I may have played 10-15 (having done 66 of the best in GB&I GM, wise) and was surprised to learn that I'd actually played about 25 or 28 in the supposed world list, although some of the entries for it baffled me, if I'm honest.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Apr 6, 2021)

I've just noticed that Royal County Down has never hosted an Open. For the number 1 course and a links, is there a long lost historical reason for that? Did a former US president once own it?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2021)

Zero.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2021)

Ser Shankalot said:



			I've just noticed that Royal County Down has never hosted an Open. For the number 1 course and a links, is there a long lost historical reason for that? Did a former US president once own it?
		
Click to expand...

Poor accessibility and lack of accommodation are big factors I believe.


----------



## IanM (Apr 6, 2021)

Maybe if GMac hadn't been born in Portrush,  it might have done


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know. 

There is a world top 100 list, and I guessed that I may have played 10-15 (having done 66 of the best in GB&I GM, wise) and was surprised to learn that I'd actually played about 25 or 28 in the supposed world list, although some of the entries for it baffled me, if I'm honest.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/worlds-100-greatest-golf-courses

15 of those for me I think.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 6, 2021)

39 & have ceased the chase. 🤨🤨


----------



## Ethan (Apr 6, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Poor accessibility and lack of accommodation are big factors I believe.
		
Click to expand...

RCD couldn't host an Open Championship. Too little quality hotel accommodation nearby, one main road in and out from Belfast, no rail service. When the Seniors Open was held there in 2000/2001, Palmer stayed at Turnberry and helicoptered in and out.


----------



## Val (Apr 6, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Wentworth East and West, Loch Lomond, Wisley, Bearwood. Can't remember the last one, possibly Queenwood 🤔
		
Click to expand...

The Renaissance


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.golfdigest.com/story/worlds-100-greatest-golf-courses

15 of those for me I think.
		
Click to expand...

The one I seen had West Sussex in it. Now I liked West sussex, Ganton and Western Gailes, but surely never WORLD top 100.


----------



## Zig (Apr 7, 2021)

Leftie5.6 said:



			I was with you pretty much all the way on your analysis of the great courses and then you fell at the final hurdle. Seaton Carew not IMO top 100. The last few holes are top notch but otherwise a lot of moderate holes
		
Click to expand...

Haha... fair enough. Supposed you're allowed a bit of a soft spot for your own course though.


----------



## Zig (Apr 7, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I suppose this is what is good about what folk think re courses. I played Goswick a couple of years ago and the four of us thought it was boring. I went to Ireland a few years back and played enniscrone and Carne. I thought they were stunning. So many memorable holes. When I had played them I fell in love with the coastal courses. But the old course, Goswick and Skeggys course did nothing for me.
		
Click to expand...

Enniscrone and Carne are two of my favourites in terms of topography/location. Little to compare them to in England/Scotland (tho' I haven't played Trump Aberdeen, which people have said is similar).


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 7, 2021)

Zig said:



			Enniscrone and Carne are two of my favourites in terms of topography/location. Little to compare them to in England/Scotland (tho' I haven't played Trump Aberdeen, which people have said is similar).
		
Click to expand...

If they are similar to Trump Aberdeen that is praise indeed, especially at a fraction of the price.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 12, 2021)

DRW said:



			Some of the ball scores on top100 or similar websites can be interesting.

Click to expand...

Some of the individual ball scores on top100 are hilariously biased 

However, to be fair to top100, the algorithm they use moderates the bias inherent in many personal reviews.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 12, 2021)

I haven't played many on this list, only 19. I've never played in Ireland and can't see that changing given outrageous pricing / EUR v GBP exchange rate.

Never ceases to amaze me how high Royal Liverpool sits in these rankings. It is a fabulous course (worthy of top 100), but if it wasn't hosting the Open it would be much lower down the list.

Surprised not to see Dundonald on this list. As good as any other links I've played.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 12, 2021)

The local course to me is Sherwood. They have advertised for midweek rounds at £90 a Chuck. Suffice to say it has been ridiculed by the locals at that price. Me Ave a feeling it’s to keep the riffraff away.


----------



## merv79 (Apr 13, 2021)

I have played 54 of the top 100 and 21 of the next 100.

So far I have got 2 new top 100 courses, and 1 next 100 course booked in for this year.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			The local course to me is Sherwood. They have advertised for midweek rounds at £90 a Chuck. Suffice to say it has been ridiculed by the locals at that price. Me Ave a feeling it’s to keep the riffraff away.
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing that membership is full so they have increased the green fee to manage down the number of visitors. I expect most private clubs are going to do the same this year when (if) they open to non-members.


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2021)

merv79 said:



			I have played 54 of the top 100 and 21 of the next 100.

So far I have got 2 new top 100 courses, and 1 next 100 course booked in for this year.
		
Click to expand...

 You are always welcome for a game at my 'next 100' course Andy.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2021)

richart said:



			You are always welcome for a game at my 'next 100' course Andy.

Click to expand...

You'll probably get a jammie birdie on the last for a half 🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2021)

drive4show said:



			You'll probably get a jammie birdie on the last for a half 🤦‍♂️😂
		
Click to expand...

I bet you could taste the free curry, before it was cruely taken away from you.


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I haven't played many on this list, only 19. I've never played in Ireland and can't see that changing given outrageous pricing / EUR v GBP exchange rate.

Never ceases to amaze me how high Royal Liverpool sits in these rankings. It is a fabulous course (worthy of top 100), but if it wasn't hosting the Open it would be much lower down the list.

Surprised not to see Dundonald on this list. As good as any other links I've played.
		
Click to expand...

Dundonald is a next 100 course, you won't find a course in the Top 100 without a clubhouse regardless of how good the course is.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 13, 2021)

Ethan said:



			18. Have had chances to play a few more, but not chasing any of them.

The Top 100 is always a controversial exercise. RCD is truly a magnificent course, so no arguments there, but further down gets more questionable.

Remedy Oak is in 100th place.  A lovely setting and some nice holes but utterly ruined for me by a few holes that were squeezed in to spaces ill suited to them. The 8th is a dreadful hole that practically ruins the course all on its own, and the 18th is a poor finishing hole where they seem to have run out of space and bodged a hole in. The 2nd would be a better par-5 if the pond had a bit of space before the green. As it stands the average player will always have to lay up.

And The Brabazon. Oh dear. Ryder Cup history does not a good course make. Never has been a good course, never will. Lots of utterly forgettable holes, then a few that are memorable but not for good reasons.

I'll take Bearwood Lakes over either of those any day.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all those comments on Remedy!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Every time I have to give the same answer - Not enough...
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Just what I was thinking.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 15, 2021)

Val said:



			Dundonald is a next 100 course, you won't find a course in the Top 100 without a clubhouse regardless of how good the course is.
		
Click to expand...

But the list is "Top 100 golf courses", not top 100 clubhouses. If reviewers are marking down courses based on the clubhouse, they should be removed from the panel. 

As an aside, when I played Dundonald the portacabin clubhouse was perfectly adequate for my needs.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			But the list is "Top 100 golf courses", not top 100 clubhouses. If reviewers are marking down courses based on the clubhouse, they should be removed from the panel.

As an aside, when I played Dundonald the portacabin clubhouse was perfectly adequate for my needs.
		
Click to expand...

The facilities form part of the marking criteria along with many other factors hence why there is so much variation in published lists. If it was courses only there are a few you could add easily.

The portacabins are fine but it's not a clubhouse, not close.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			But the list is "Top 100 golf courses", not top 100 clubhouses. If reviewers are marking down courses based on the clubhouse, they should be removed from the panel.

As an aside, when I played Dundonald the portacabin clubhouse was perfectly adequate for my needs.
		
Click to expand...

Well they marked down Silloth because it's a bit out of the way


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Well they marked down Silloth because it's a bit out of the way 

Click to expand...

Still top 100 and rightly so. Smashing course.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 16, 2021)

40 for me - has been going up very slowly last few years


----------



## dronfield (Apr 16, 2021)

Played 11 to date. Would like to add Burnham & Berrow, Saunton and RND at some point.

Rich


----------



## The Lion (Oct 3, 2021)

An update after the main season....played 8 of this list so far now, but more when taken from other lists. Just goes to show there is some diversity of opinion in these course rankings, despite their frequent homogeneity.


----------



## KenL (Oct 3, 2021)

10 of those for me.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			21 for me with a couple more planned this year.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up to 26 now, had a good time playing away this year.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			had a good time playing away this year.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you have........ 😉


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2021)

DaveR said:



			I bet you have........ 😉
		
Click to expand...

😳🤫🤭


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 4, 2021)

1, and only 2 from the next 100. It appears I play all my golf on goat tracks!

To be fair i should have been knocking off another 3 earlier this year but Covid restrictions curtailed our trip to Scotland.


----------



## petema99 (Oct 4, 2021)

11 for me - all in the past year! With a 12th to come this Thursday, which I am very excited for


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 4, 2021)

Played one today, my home track 🥳

I played crap.....

Will try again on Wed's


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2021)

petema99 said:



			11 for me - all in the past year! With a 12th to come this Thursday, which I am very excited for
		
Click to expand...

Where are you playing ?


----------



## petema99 (Oct 5, 2021)

richart said:



			Where are you playing ?
		
Click to expand...

West Sussex - been on my list for a while now


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2021)

petema99 said:



			West Sussex - been on my list for a while now
		
Click to expand...

I am playing there next week with Topoftheflop.  Keep out of the heather.


----------



## petema99 (Oct 5, 2021)

richart said:



			I am playing there next week with Topoftheflop.  Keep out of the heather.

Click to expand...

Noted - will bring plenty of balls!


----------



## TigerBear (Oct 21, 2021)

17. 

Not played the top 2.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 21, 2021)

15 for me. 

Muirfield
Royal Birkdale 
Turnberry
Sunningdale old 
Sunningdale new 
Royal Liverpool 
Walton Heath old
Hillside
Formby 
Western gailes
Silloth on Solway
The Machrie
Gullaine
Machrihanish
The belfry brabazon 

I tell you what. I cannot believe Dundonald is not included. Top 75 (Maybe 50) for me. Cracking course.


----------



## tobybarker (Oct 21, 2021)

MarkT said:



https://www.golfmonthly.com/courses/top-100-courses/top-100-golf-courses-60876

Click to expand...

Err, that would be none


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 21, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played 67

Got booked in to play this year another 10

It’s the west coast of Ireland that I am missing most.
		
Click to expand...

Up to 76 now. Had another great year hacking around some very nice courses.

Didn't get to play a few that I thought I would play.

Will do a few more next year and if I get over to the west coast of Ireland I may get another few more in.

Have managed to play quite a few that are not even close to the top 100 or the next top 100 and boy do we have some lovely courses in the UK.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 21, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			I tell you what. I cannot believe Dundonald is not included. Top 75 (Maybe 50) for me. Cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 21, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Up to 76 now. Had another great year hacking around some very nice courses.

Didn't get to play a few that I thought I would play.

Will do a few more next year and if I get over to the west coast of Ireland I may get another few more in.

Have managed to play quite a few that are not even close to the top 100 or the next top 100 and boy do we have some lovely courses in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

How many of the uk top 100 KFC’s have you racked up now Glyn? 😛


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Only 9, but I do not go out of my way to play a specific course. They just happen to have been courses where I have had a club match or a society away day.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Bizarre that it's not in while its neighbour is in the top 50.
		
Click to expand...

Is that Western you mean? From memory (a hungover one) they are next door. 

Western gailes is a cracker and a Half. 

Very warm welcome and a totally fantastic course that I could play everyday. It carves its way through the dunes in an intimate and very natural feeling way (yes I’m feeling nostalgic 😂) 

Dundonald was a very different set up. 

Felt vast in comparison but equally as good from a visual and golf challenge perspective. 

As good as western and 100% better than many others in the bottom half of the 100. 

Top 50 everyday for me. 

Perhaps it’s because their is no clubhouse currently? I’m totally guessing at selection criteria though


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 21, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			How many of the uk top 100 KFC’s have you racked up now Glyn? 😛
		
Click to expand...

Completed it mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			31 in the top 100. Interestingly still 4 in Scotland I've managed to miss - will need to try and knock them off soon as they've all been on the wishlist for a while now.

Only 24 in the next 100, which was a bit of a surprise - 8 Scottish ones missing from that list.

Will need to get out of Scotland more if I'm going to rack up the numbers.
		
Click to expand...

What have you got left in Scotland Karen?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			The Machrie, Cruden Bay, Castle course and Rosemount
		
Click to expand...

There’s a pretty decent end of season offer for the Castle at the moment in case it’s of interest. https://www.standrews.com/play/offers-packages/the-castle-course-season-closing-offer


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			The Machrie, Cruden Bay, Castle course and Rosemount
		
Click to expand...

Two of my favourites in there Kaz - Rosemount may be my favourite inland course anywhere and Cruden Bay is just mental (in a really good way)


----------



## Backache (Oct 21, 2021)

I have played Machrie (pre updates), Castle and Rosemount , all very enjoyable courses but I would not rush to play Castle off season , it's longish anyway and on loamy soil so may not be at it's most enjoyable in wet conditions.

Personally I've played 30 of the courses and enjoyed them all, always found good golf courses enjoyable and not particularly bothered about the rank order or the fact that a few other equally good courses may not be on the list. It's a useful list of courses which most golfers will thoroughly enjoy though the excercise may have the unfortunate side effect of putting up the prices.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			The Machrie, Cruden Bay, Castle course and Rosemount
		
Click to expand...

Fairly certain Adasko on here is member at Cruden 😉


----------



## DRW (Oct 21, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Up to 76 now. Had another great year hacking around some very nice courses.

Didn't get to play a few that I thought I would play.

Will do a few more next year and if I get over to the west coast of Ireland I may get another few more in.

Have managed to play quite a few that are not even close to the top 100 or the next top 100 and boy do we have some lovely courses in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

What ones you playing, You going to get to Tralee ? (jealous, would love to go back there)

Do you think there are any you wont get to play in the top 100 ? (surely only a couple of years away for you to complete them all?)

Some of the most memorable courses I have played, are not even in the top 5 in their county, but were great fun/views/crazy holes!


----------



## sunshine (Oct 25, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Is that Western you mean? From memory (a hungover one) they are next door.

Western gailes is a cracker and a Half.

Very warm welcome and a totally fantastic course that I could play everyday. It carves its way through the dunes in an intimate and very natural feeling way (yes I’m feeling nostalgic 😂)

Dundonald was a very different set up.

Felt vast in comparison but equally as good from a visual and golf challenge perspective.

As good as western and 100% better than many others in the bottom half of the 100.

Top 50 everyday for me.

Perhaps it’s because their is no clubhouse currently? I’m totally guessing at selection criteria though
		
Click to expand...

I have a vague recollection of discussing this on here before. The judges won't give a high rating to any course that has a portacabin clubhouse. Even if it's the best course in the world. I thought they were rating golf courses, but apparently the quality of the pint and club sandwich is just as important.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 25, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I have a vague recollection of discussing this on here before. The judges won't give a high rating to any course that has a portacabin clubhouse. Even if it's the best course in the world. I thought they were rating golf courses, but apparently the quality of the pint and club sandwich is just as important.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair. The Portacabin they have was better than some bricks and mortar Clubhouses.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 25, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Is that Western you mean? From memory (a hungover one) they are next door.

Western gailes is a cracker and a Half.

Very warm welcome and a totally fantastic course that I could play everyday. It carves its way through the dunes in an intimate and very natural feeling way (yes I’m feeling nostalgic 😂)

Dundonald was a very different set up.

Felt vast in comparison but equally as good from a visual and golf challenge perspective.

As good as western and 100% better than many others in the bottom half of the 100.

Top 50 everyday for me.

Perhaps it’s because their is no clubhouse currently? I’m totally guessing at selection criteria though
		
Click to expand...

How many top 100 courses have you played? There are some stunning courses in the list, the standard is incredibly high.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 25, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I have a vague recollection of discussing this on here before. The judges won't give a high rating to any course that has a portacabin clubhouse. Even if it's the best course in the world. I thought they were rating golf courses, but apparently the quality of the pint and club sandwich is just as important.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong. The criteria is in the courses section of the website.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Wrong. The criteria is in the courses section of the website.
		
Click to expand...

They don't always follow their own criteria when rating a course.......🤣


----------



## DaveR (Oct 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			They don't always follow their own criteria when rating a course.......🤣
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			They don't always follow their own criteria when rating a course.......🤣
		
Click to expand...

Any time I have played with a course assessor they have followed the criteria set out


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveR said:



			How many top 100 courses have you played? There are some stunning courses in the list, the standard is incredibly high.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve listed earlier in the thread. 

I’ve played enough of the bottom 50 to know Dundonald is more than worthy. 

It spanks plenty of the higher 100 and  I’ve played enough of them to warrant an opinion. 

Question to you. Have you played Dundonald?


----------



## DaveR (Oct 25, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			I’ve listed earlier in the thread.

I’ve played enough of the bottom 50 to know Dundonald is more than worthy.

It spanks plenty of the higher 100 and  I’ve played enough of them to warrant an opinion.

Question to you. Have you played Dundonald?
		
Click to expand...

Playing it on Wednesday for the first time.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveR said:



			What makes you think that?
		
Click to expand...

See posts 25 and 29 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DaveR (Oct 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			See posts 25 and 29 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Read the review form and tell me where location is mentioned?


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			15 for me.

Muirfield
Royal Birkdale
Turnberry
Sunningdale old
Sunningdale new
Royal Liverpool
Walton Heath old
Hillside
Formby
Western gailes
Silloth on Solway
The Machrie
Gullaine
Machrihanish
The belfry brabazon

I tell you what. I cannot believe Dundonald is not included. Top 75 (Maybe 50) for me. Cracking course.
		
Click to expand...

Id expect it will be next time once the clubhouse opens


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Read the review form and tell me where location is mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

The bit with assessor feedback as quoted in post 25.....


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Bizarre that it's not in while its neighbour is in the top 50.
		
Click to expand...

Did you ever go back and play again from different tees?


----------



## DaveR (Oct 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			The bit with assessor feedback as quoted in post 25.....
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, show me on the assessment form where location is mentioned?


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Like I said, show me on the assessment form where location is mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't and I think that's the point he's making. The assessor marked it down due to location despite location not being in the criteria.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 25, 2021)

Val said:



			It doesn't and I think that's the point he's making. The assessor marked it down due to location despite location not being in the criteria.
		
Click to expand...

I find that hard to believe. I know at least 2 assessors on the forum plus another 2 and they have told me that location is irrelevant.


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveR said:



			I find that hard to believe. I know at least 2 assessors on the forum plus another 2 and they have told me that location is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should read the review for yourself just for peace of mind. The location is quoted a bit down the review 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.go...h-on-solway-golf-club-course-review-60587/amp


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 25, 2021)

DaveR said:



			I find that hard to believe. I know at least 2 assessors on the forum plus another 2 and they have told me that location is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

*A truly wonderful course. If it wasn’t for its location (which is part of its charm) it would be much higher up the rankings and receive far more press. A visit to Silloth is life-affirming stuff. *

Maybe the whole rating process is not as transparent as the panel would like us to believe.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 25, 2021)

Val said:



			Maybe you should read the review for yourself just for peace of mind. The location is quoted a bit down the review

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.go...h-on-solway-golf-club-course-review-60587/amp

Click to expand...

Well I have to say I find those comments both strange and disappointing.  Our island is not that big in the grand scheme of things and most places are fairly easy to get to. Location should never be a deciding factor in the quality of a course IMHO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



*A truly wonderful course. If it wasn’t for its location (which is part of its charm) it would be much higher up the rankings and receive far more press. A visit to Silloth is life-affirming stuff. *

Maybe the whole rating process is not as transparent as the panel would like us to believe.
		
Click to expand...

Have seen the same sort of comment aimed towards places like Ipswich and Enville - when I spoke to someone about it they said it was more a personal opinion type comment as opposed to something that’s used on a rating proforma


----------



## Val (Oct 25, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's hard to imagine paying them a return visit, all things considered.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine, most definitely a different course from Men's tees. Red tees that look like they'd just been plonked down at the start of the fairway without thought of the golfer


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have seen the same sort of comment aimed towards places like Ipswich and Enville - when I spoke to someone about it they said it was more a personal opinion type comment as opposed to something that’s used on a rating proforma
		
Click to expand...

Then why are assessors commenting on location on rating lists?

Unconscious bias springs to mind. There are lots of tremendous courses in the UK and we are talking splitting hairs in a lot of cases so an easy out using the location as a way of seperating courses, got to work just a little too hard for their lunch.

Anyhow, hope Dundonald get into the Top 100 when they get a clubhouse up to the required standard.


----------



## casuk (Oct 25, 2021)

Played 2 not much to boast about really


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 26, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Then why are assessors commenting on location on rating lists?

Unconscious bias springs to mind. There are lots of tremendous courses in the UK and we are talking splitting hairs in a lot of cases so an easy out using the location as a way of seperating courses, got to work just a little too hard for their lunch.

Anyhow, hope Dundonald get into the Top 100 when they get a clubhouse up to the required standard.
		
Click to expand...

Agree entirely re location. 45 minutes from Motorway at Carlisle. Rather odd no mention of Number 6 on the list being isolated!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 26, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Agree entirely re location. 45 minutes from Motorway at Carlisle. Rather odd no mention of Number 6 on the list being isolated!
		
Click to expand...

Number 52 is a rather challenging commute as well 😂

That said though it’s an absolute Gem of a course and clubhouse  

Maybe the best UK golf holiday / spa type trip going imo. 

Amazing place.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Oct 26, 2021)

Only 8 for me....must try harder. Only addition this year was Hollinwell, which was fantastic.
Played North Berwick a few times, and remain underwhelmed.........and queues of American and Japanese visitors waiting to play, apparently justifies the daily fee of (I believe) £195.
I will not be returning there.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 26, 2021)

Yorkshire Hacker said:



			Only 8 for me....must try harder. Only addition this year was Hollinwell, which was fantastic.
Played North Berwick a few times, and remain underwhelmed.........and queues of American and Japanese visitors waiting to play, apparently justifies the daily fee of (I believe) £195.
I will not be returning there.
		
Click to expand...

Love North Berwick - cost £15 when my brother in law signed us on a few weeks ago


----------



## sunshine (Oct 26, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Wrong. The criteria is in the courses section of the website.
		
Click to expand...

Are you an assessor? You seem a bit touchy on the subject. You ok hun?

The visitor experience and club’s facilities are criteria in the ranking process, so I expect some assessors include a luxurious clubhouse in the score.

Dundonald was discussed previously see post 150


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Love North Berwick - cost £15 when my brother in law signed us on a few weeks ago 

Click to expand...

you can go off people! 😉


----------



## DaveR (Oct 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Are you an assessor? You seem a bit touchy on the subject. You ok hun?

The visitor experience and club’s facilities are criteria in the ranking process, so I expect some assessors include a luxurious clubhouse in the score.

Dundonald was discussed previously see post 150
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about me petal, just carry on making wrong assumptions.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Number 52 is a rather challenging commute as well 😂

That said though it’s an absolute Gem of a course and clubhouse 

Maybe the best UK golf holiday / spa type trip going imo.

Amazing place.
		
Click to expand...

The off course activities are good as well when they're open


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 27, 2021)

One 😬


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2021)

53.

Adding West Lancs tomorrow. 

How the heck is the Belfry on there?   (here we go again!)


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			The off course activities are good as well when they're open 

Click to expand...

Some weekend that eh? 🤣

We Put some serious ale away 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Some weekend that eh? 🤣

We Put some serious ale away 😂
		
Click to expand...

It was. I need to go back when the distilleries are properly open.  Only tastings in the cask rooms at Laphroaig and Ardbeg at the moment, no proper tours ☹️


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 27, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Playing it on Wednesday for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on mate?


----------



## DaveR (Oct 27, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			How did you get on mate?
		
Click to expand...

Got soaked! But very impressed with the course. I can see why people think it should be top 100. Generous off the tees, tricky greens.  I'd go back in a heartbeat to play it again. Clubhouse opens in a couple of weeks. Car park is not top 100 though


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 27, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Got soaked! But very impressed with the course. I can see why people think it should be top 100. Generous off the tees, tricky greens.  I'd go back in a heartbeat to play it again. Clubhouse opens in a couple of weeks. Car park is not top 100 though 

Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it. It’s a superb track. 

Agree on the car park. Even Barney rubble would be struggling to park there.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 27, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Number 52 is a rather challenging commute as well 😂

That said though it’s an absolute Gem of a course and clubhouse 

Maybe the best UK golf holiday / spa type trip going imo.

Amazing place.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 

One of the best forum meets. 

The place is outstanding. The course was brutal but I loved it. 

We will organise a return trip 💯


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 27, 2021)

DRW said:



			What ones you playing, You going to get to Tralee ? (jealous, would love to go back there)

Do you think there are any you wont get to play in the top 100 ? (surely only a couple of years away for you to complete them all?)

Some of the most memorable courses I have played, are not even in the top 5 in their county, but were great fun/views/crazy holes!
		
Click to expand...

I have a possible trip to 

Waterville 
Tralee
Ballybunion

Not entirely sure I will do it next year. Already got loads booked and already getting grief from the other half 🙄


----------



## sunshine (Oct 27, 2021)

DaveR said:



			Got soaked! But very impressed with the course. I can see why people think it should be top 100. Generous off the tees, tricky greens.  I'd go back in a heartbeat to play it again. Clubhouse opens in a couple of weeks. Car park is not top 100 though 

Click to expand...

Good to hear you had fun, and that the course is in good nick. 

When I played there it was still owned by Loch Lomond so I never saw the car park. Valet parked the car for me and brought my clubs to the practice ground where they were waiting for me all shiny and clean.  How the 1% live!


----------



## DRW (Oct 28, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have a possible trip to

Waterville
Tralee
Ballybunion

Not entirely sure I will do it next year. Already got loads booked and already getting grief from the other half 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy those courses. Top notch. Great drive along the coast over in that area(try and make sure you miss the coach timings along the road and btw dont stay in the place I stayed in right next to Waterville golf, it was rank)

I'm surprised your wife is still married to you, due to the number of golf trips


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Totally agree.

One of the best forum meets.

The place is outstanding. The course was brutal but I loved it.

*We will organise a return trip 💯*

Click to expand...

Is it possible to like this more than once please?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 28, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is it possible to like this more than once please? 

Click to expand...

Certainly if the weather is as good as last time 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Certainly if the weather is as good as last time 😉
		
Click to expand...

Even you will never get that lucky again!  How we escaped a soaking I'll never know


----------



## DaveR (Oct 28, 2021)

Machrie do a 3 day pairs competition that includes accommodation and it is stupidly good value!


----------



## IanM (Oct 29, 2021)

Crikey.   How good is West Lancs?  Seriously under rated, even in 25mph plus winds.

Birkdale today and I've woken up at 5.30 and can't get back to sleep!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			Crikey.   How good is West Lancs?  Seriously under rated, even in 25mph plus winds.

Birkdale today and I've woken up at 5.30 and can't get back to sleep!
		
Click to expand...

. Excitement. How was the course?
Cracking course West Lancs.We used to come down from Cumbria every year for around 5 years’ to play in Opens. it was around £25 each 4BBB. One year the other 2 did not turn up and we had to go go out  our own. We won after a card play off with 42 points. Felt a little guilty for obvious reasons. Very seldom would anybody win with that score now!


----------



## IanM (Oct 29, 2021)

Course was excellent.   The conditioning has improved greatly (so I'm told) over the past few years so it's getting more attention.    Really enjoyable


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have a possible trip to

Waterville
Tralee
Ballybunion

Not entirely sure I will do it next year. Already got loads booked and already getting grief from the other half 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Cameron or Tracy?


----------

